# Coil setup for 1.8t engines & megasquirt or other SEM



## bertelli (Aug 30, 2005)

I've been doing some work to my 20v recently & spent some time finding a tidy wasted spark coilpack for it. I found an Audi a4 coil which bolts to the cam cover like this - 








Actually getting it to work was a real headache but all the hardwork has been done now, all the info is here - http://www.conrod.co.uk/coil.html
So if you are looking for a decent coilpack for a 1.8t this could be the answer


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

16v plug wires and a normal coilpack seems like it would have been alot less work.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Coil setup for 1.8t engines & megasquirt or other SEM (bertelli)*

What block you have? We have a full set up now for the 1.8T motor.


----------



## bertelli (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm using an AGU block. Fitting this type of coilpack is no more difficult than any other wasted spark setup. All it needs is a different trigger circuit in the ECU (this can be done while building a megasquirt). And it looks A LOT better than any other coils I've seen on this engine.


----------

